# Pure Nectarine Wine Recipe



## x_diver (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been reading these groups for a while and everyone seems to recommend more fruit than less. So I just bought 20lbs of Nectarines and want to make a batch of Nectarine wine but with no (or an absolutely minimal amount of) water. Does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's one recipe. I'd guess youd be better off using 6-8 lbs per gallon instead of the 4 in the recipe. 

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques54.asp


----------



## Deezil (Aug 20, 2013)

Freeze the fruit
Thaw the fruit
Mash the fruit

Add k-meta; wait 12 hours
Add pectic enzyme; wait 12 hours

Measure SG & TA/pH
Add sugar to 1.085 SG
Add acid blend to .65% TA

Ferment using a neutral or estery yeast - 71B, D-47, 1116, etc

Rack to carboy @ 1.010 SG
Separate liquid from lees when SG remains unchanged for 3 days
Allow lees to compact on their own, siphon/pour off available wine

Degas
Age
Stabilize
Sweeten

Bottle
Age
Drink


----------



## Arne (Aug 21, 2013)

I am in the process of doing 20 lbs of grapes. After crushing them up and fermenting down, I am winding up with just a bit over a gallon of liquid. Your nectarines mite have more liquid in them, but just warning you mite not get very much wine out of that much fruit. Arne.


----------



## x_diver (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm ready to buy my first ph meter. I love my new hobby.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 21, 2013)

My first non kit was nectarine, exactly like Deezil's recipe. I used 48lbs and about 1-1/2 gals of water for 6+ gals. You'll have to rack this a lot, I think my original volume was 7 or so gals to end up with a full 6 for aging. I also had to add additional Pectin enzyme and later more bentonite to clear. Be patient, mine's now in bottles, about 1 year old and has a nice nectarine flavor.
Mike


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 21, 2013)

You should make that a sticky SOP recipe for everything. WVMJ



Deezil said:


> Freeze the fruit
> Thaw the fruit
> Mash the fruit
> 
> ...


----------



## Deezil (Aug 21, 2013)

It's pretty much my starting point for all my fruit wines 
The basic template


----------



## Arne (Aug 22, 2013)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> You should make that a sticky SOP recipe for everything. WVMJ


 

Pretty much the same thing I do. Biggest difference is I usually use a red star yeast. Have used both, just started with the red star and never had a reason to change. Arne.


----------

